
Recreating Original MacBook Pro Unveil – But for 16“ MacbBook Pro - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuAIBY6NE6k
======
soygul
In honor of 14th anniversary of MacBook Pro reveal, here is my recreation of
it. I made the event for the new 16" MacBook Pro, however, to be able to use
the newest footage from the latest events. I tried keeping faithful to the
other Apple events. The script, the music, the storytelling, everything tries
to mimic Steve, Jony Ive, and Tim. Hope you enjoy it.

If you are curious, here is the written version of the script and the stage
directions: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-present-like-
apple/](https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-present-like-apple/)

------
soygul
good catch on reddit:

> "... in 1981 we released the first Mac ..." is a typo in the video

The script in my hand said, "1984 ... first Mac. 1991 ... PowerBook"
([https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-present-like-
apple/#q...](https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-present-like-
apple/#q-card)), but during reshoot, I misspoke and said 1981. Technical
presentations are hard, even with rehearsal.

